

99designs Take on the GAP Logo Re-Design - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://99designs.com/logo-design/contests/54693

======
tptacek
Pretty much exactly what you'd expect from 99designs; rounded corners,
gradients, stylized typefaces, and ~250 logos repurposed from regional IT
consultancies. Not one genuinely new take on the identity; nothing evocative
of the brand (except the ones that [urk!] used blue jeans for the 'A');
nothing that sets up a logo system they can use across all their brands. A lot
of logos that could interchangeably be applied, today, to SAP.

But this has nothing to do with 99designs. You don't go to 99designs looking
for a new identity system for a famous global brand. That's exactly the kind
of work that _should_ be done by a Wolff Olins or a Pentagram.

A lot of these are better executed than the logos for, say, Twilio or Heyzap.

